# Batch Re-save (HELP)



## jadedsean (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi guys, 

i'm currently building templates and cleaning up my system files. As i was going through libraries to Batch re-save i notice that i get error message on some libraries stating i am missing the NKI file, has anyone had this issue and if so is their a solution?

cheers in advance.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 20, 2018)

It doesn't say that the NKI is missing, but that it could not be saved. This usually happens if the NKI is saved with a newer version of Kontakt than the one that you have installed.


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 20, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> It doesn't say that the NKI is missing, but that it could not be saved. This usually happens if the NKI is saved with a newer version of Kontakt than the one that you have installed.


Yeah sorry i meant that it could not be savedto much coffee. Is their a way to solve this issue?


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 20, 2018)

You'd need to check the version of all NKI files (it's shown in bottom left of Kontakt's info line which you have to enable (F9 in standalone), it says "Created by: Kontakt v....), move those files out of the library folder (but remember where they were), do the batch resave, then move them back in.

Alternatively, always be on the last version of Kontakt.


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 20, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> You'd need to check the version of all NKI files (it's shown in bottom left of Kontakt's info line which you have to enable (F9 in standalone), it says "Created by: Kontakt v....), move those files out of the library folder (but remember where they were), do the batch resave, then move them back in.
> 
> Alternatively, always be on the last version of Kontakt.


Thanks mate your a legend.


----------



## jadedsean (Dec 20, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> You'd need to check the version of all NKI files (it's shown in bottom left of Kontakt's info line which you have to enable (F9 in standalone), it says "Created by: Kontakt v....), move those files out of the library folder (but remember where they were), do the batch resave, then move them back in.
> 
> Alternatively, always be on the last version of Kontakt.


Actually quick question, does that mean moving all Nki files out? There is lot there.
This is what i see,


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 20, 2018)

All NKIs that are marked with higher version than the one you have would have to be moved out. Or literally... just update to latest


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 2, 2019)

Quick question without starting a new thread. 

Anyone know if Batch Resave is the same in K5 as K6? I know that if you use K6, the library will not work in K5.

Another version - if stuff was Batch Resaved in K5, any reason to do again in K6 once upgraded?
Cheers!


----------



## jadedsean (Feb 2, 2019)

Dandezebra said:


> Quick question without starting a new thread.
> 
> Anyone know if Batch Resave is the same in K5 as K6? I know that if you use K6, the library will not work in K5.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I can’t give you any input because I don’t own Kontakt 6.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 2, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> This usually happens if the NKI is saved with a newer version of Kontakt than the one that you have installed.


This can also happen if the NKI is set to read only; worth a check.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 3, 2019)

Dandezebra said:


> Quick question without starting a new thread.
> 
> Anyone know if Batch Resave is the same in K5 as K6? I know that if you use K6, the library will not work in K5.
> 
> ...



It's the same and there's no need to repeat it if you already did it in K5.


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 3, 2019)

EvilDragon said:


> It's the same and there's no need to repeat it if you already did it in K5.



Thanks! Kind of what I figured. 

On a slightly entertaining note - don't do what I did and accidentally batch resave using K6 if you don't own it yet (I have both 5 and 6 installed for some reason). 

I was like, when did Rubber Band Box start to require K6!?


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 7, 2019)

Dandezebra said:


> don't do what I did and accidentally batch resave using K6 if you don't own it yet



Always, always backup prior to making any changes! I feel your pain.


----------



## Dandezebra (Feb 7, 2019)

ScoringFilm said:


> Always, always backup prior to making any changes! I feel your pain.



I always keep my original downloads and backups if I've made edits luckily. Still a pain in the ass though! Ha!


----------

